# Oh No! More Coffee Kit Taking Over The Kitchen



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, for many of us kitchen space isn't infinite - especially work surface space. So time to come clean about who has the last word on control of kitchen work surfaces when it comes to parking kit and accessories.

1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin?

2. Do your kitchen work surfaces have a DMZ which is regularly patrolled with offending items removed without notice?

3. Are you and your beloved kit consigned to a dark draughty out of the way corner of the kitchen?

4. Horror of horrors, are you and your kit consigned to the.........utility area of the kitchen (that is, if you have one)?

5. Do you have to put kit away in cupboards when not in use?

6. Does your wife/partner fully appreciate your obsession and grant unconditional space and unrestricted access?

7. Has it every caused arguments - i.e. your wife/partner refusing to see sense?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You finally told her how big the next acquisition is going to be then I take it .....



The Systemic Kid said:


> OK, for many of us kitchen space isn't infinite - especially work surface space. So time to come clean about who has the last word on control of kitchen work surfaces when it comes to parking kit and accessories.
> 
> 1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin
> 
> ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well we decided to lift all our kitchen cupboards to the ceiling to give us ''more food prep space'' AKA I gained a dedicated coffee area : )

Also managed to get the go-ahead for a dedicated beer fridge in the diNing room too.

For clarity - we do not own a diving room


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

And WHAT did you promise to get those approvals??????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beer? Fridge ? Diving room ? Don't get the bends in there Gary ...


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

1. It's a shared house, so 5 people share the small kitchen - one is an asocial tory and doesn't go in there apart from to heat small cheap ready meals in the microwave, the other 4 of us are foodies and all like coffee... there was a small group orgasm when I suddenly revealed the Expobar two weeks ago.

2. Yes. By me.

3. There are no out of the way spaces....

4. No.

5. No.

6. He has no choice - it's taken me 4 years to wean him off his Russian habit of drinking 7 cups of instant "coffee" a day and on to the real stuff, though I've yet to persuade him to take espresso in any form other than cappuccino (regardless of time of day).

7. No


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Beer? Fridge ? Diving room ? Don't get the bends in there Gary ...


Lol. Gotta love auto correct. haha


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> And WHAT did you promise to get those approvals??????


To be less miserable and she can have a new fish tank


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fairly easy......

My side.....TV/PC....coffee....music....netbook...torches..










Her side ..... kettle.....cooker....washing machine.....washing up


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Gary you could always combine the diving room and the fish tank


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin?

I just bought the expobar and installed it when she was out! Few days of angst but soon settled down

2. Do your kitchen work surfaces have a DMZ which is regularly patrolled with offending items removed without notice?

We have hot drinks at one end, everything else at the other. Nothing gone missing so far

3. Are you and your beloved kit consigned to a dark draughty out of the way corner of the kitchen?

No dark draughty corners in our kitchen

4. Horror of horrors, are you and your kit consigned to the.........utility area of the kitchen (that is, if you have one)?

NO, utility is in garage which would be even worse- now that is draughty and smells of dog

5. Do you have to put kit away in cupboards when not in use?

No

6. Does your wife/partner fully appreciate your obsession and grant unconditional space and unrestricted access?

Partly. She realises that this is a bit extreme for a cup of coffee and tolerates what I've got so far, but I think further expansion would be unwise

7. Has it every caused arguments - i.e. your wife/partner refusing to see sense?

See sense! See answer to 1. My daughter with some obsessional traits didn't like that re-arrangement and said it had ruined her life, but she now appreciates the shiny hunk of metal in the corner


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr Steve said:


> Gary you could always combine the diving room and the fish tank


I can see that becoming tricky to clean


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> Fairly easy......
> 
> My side.....TV/PC....coffee....music....netbook...torches..
> 
> ...


That seems more than fair to me:exit:


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Glevum, what is your grinder siting on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plenty of room for a big grinder in there glevum .......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> You finally told her how big the next acquisition is going to be then I take it .....


Priceless, Boots, priceless.

As regards telling Mrs Systemic......all was going OK until we went into Caffeine and Co on Saturday and she stood next to theirs. She seemed to go a bit white but it might have been the fluorescent lights.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin?

Never really had that issue as she's a sucker for something new a shiny. She did look worried when Coffeechap dropped off the royal, but then she grew to like it. She loves a good business case, it doesn't matter if it's actually 100% plausible or not, I just think she appreciates the effort. Either that or I let her buy something made by KitchenAid to make up for it.

2. Do your kitchen work surfaces have a DMZ which is regularly patrolled with offending items removed without notice?

Nope, we're both as lazy as each other when it comes to this.

3. Are you and your beloved kit consigned to a dark draughty out of the way corner of the kitchen?

Not really. I did have to split the machine and grinder over two counters due to lack of space. I could probably reunite them if I get the Verona plumbed in but it's fine for now.

4. Horror of horrors, are you and your kit consigned to the.........utility area of the kitchen (that is, if you have one)?

Hell no!

5. Do you have to put kit away in cupboards when not in use?

No

6. Does your wife/partner fully appreciate your obsession and grant unconditional space and unrestricted access?

I wouldn't go that far, she is very understanding but there are limits. I mentioned the EK43 to her yesterday in a joking manner, the seed has been planted and if they ever release a version with a slightly smaller footprint then it should be a done deal







I've also dropped the "wouldn't it be cool if we had a lever machine...." You've got to play the long game as well....

7. Has it ever caused arguments - i.e. your wife/partner refusing to see sense?

Can't think of any.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin?

By doing a greater proportion of the cooking than I used to, the observation was made (not by me) that it was my space I was taking up as much as hers. It was a change in working hours that led to this but I reaped the benefits when it came to L1 time.

2. Do your kitchen work surfaces have a DMZ which is regularly patrolled with offending items removed without notice?

Nope.

3. Are you and your beloved kit consigned to a dark draughty out of the way corner of the kitchen?.

I used to have a dedicated surface but the L1 is too deep to go there, so when the Silvia went we had a rearrange. I took the only space in the room it could fit into.

4. Horror of horrors, are you and your kit consigned to the.........utility area of the kitchen (that is, if you have one)?

No

5. Do you have to put kit away in cupboards when not in use?

Mostly no, but the aeropress, V60, spare jugs etc etc live in a cupboard. The rest of the kit is out all the time

6. Does your wife/partner fully appreciate your obsession and grant unconditional space and unrestricted access?

No - tolerates more than appreciates (she rarely drinks coffee)

7. Has it every caused arguments - i.e. your wife/partner refusing to see sense?

No


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I wouldn't go that far, she is very understanding but there are limits. I mentioned the EK43 to her yesterday in a joking manner, the seed has been planted and if they ever release a version with a slightly smaller footprint then it should be a done deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressed, are you in politics by any chance??


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 5550


One advantage of being single: no one to moan about various shit (coffee 'bar', totally unnecessary chair, tennis shit, bike indoors etc).

Clock and curtains do not belong to me btw.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

A Classic Bachelor Pad there, Jeebsy.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

TSK Here is how you could deal with an impending large grinder addition


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've now got the same approach as Jeebsy I'm single so no hassles, when Mandy and I were together it was still a case of it being "my" kitchen as she can just about manage to cook ready meals, chips in a deep fryer and bacon sandwiches. All the proper cooking was done by me and it's my flat anyway lol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> TSK Here is how you could deal with an impending large grinder addition


Amazing Boots - the very one!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin?

I buy it, it arrives, she rolls her eyes, asks sarcastic questions about when were opening a coffee shop etc and then she accepts it (grudgingly)

2. Do your kitchen work surfaces have a DMZ which is regularly patrolled with offending items removed without notice?

I'm lucky that we have work surfaces in the top half of the kitchen where the dish washer, washing machine etc is. Then theres the bottom half of the kitchen where cooker and fridge are. I claimed a corner of the upper part of the kitchen

3. Are you and your beloved kit consigned to a dark draughty out of the way corner of the kitchen?

No, however I would like to move it next to the sink but that would mean taking wall units down which is a step too far, even for me

4. Horror of horrors, are you and your kit consigned to the.........utility area of the kitchen (that is, if you have one)?

It is sort of in the utility part of the kitchen but this is part of the kitchen and not a draughty room off the kitchen

5. Do you have to put kit away in cupboards when not in use?

Cups and beans are in a cupboard but not the rest of the gear

6. Does your wife/partner fully appreciate your obsession and grant unconditional space and unrestricted access?

No - she thinks I'm too obsessive (she may have a point). I dont think I'll get away with taking up much more space. That said, she enjoys the coffee

7. Has it every caused arguments - i.e. your wife/partner refusing to see sense?

Only when her syrup made a sticky mess on the work top


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really enjoying the responses which, so far, seem to suggest a high degree of tolerance and forbearance. That can't really be true, can it??


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Once you get them hooked on the caffeine, they'll let you get away with anything as long as it means they get theirs...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dr Steve said:


> Glevum, what is your grinder siting on?


Its a plastic lid from a kids play dough box, works great as a grinds tray


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Plenty of room for a big grinder in there glevum .......


Yes there is, and height is not a problem. just not sure which grinder yet.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Impressed, are you in politics by any chance??


Thankfully no. I just had to step up my game once she took all my money away into the joint account to stop me just going out and buy cool shit! I'm sure she knows what's going on but it's all cool as long as I get my gadget fix









I think one of the key steps was to get her interested in coffee too, it's now a joint hobby, which is cool in all ways.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I think one of the key steps was to get her interested in coffee too, it's now a joint hobby, which is cool in all ways.


Yep. That seems to be a wise strategy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> TSK Here is how you could deal with an impending large grinder addition


Excellent. It looks like you need to connect it to a tractor!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent. It looks like you need to connect it to a tractor!


Or a traction engine in an old Fred Dibnah style workshop


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent. It looks like you need to connect it to a tractor!


Already got one - connects to the drive shaft at the back.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. What strategies have you used to convince your partner to agree to the latest encroachment taking up permanent residence next to the bread bin?

Bought it all without asking. When she ties to complain I remind her I'm cheap in comparison to the monthly cost of her horse.

2. Do your kitchen work surfaces have a DMZ which is regularly patrolled with offending items removed without notice?

No - it's my mess so I have to clear it up

3. Are you and your beloved kit consigned to a dark draughty out of the way corner of the kitchen?

Nope.... toasty

4. Horror of horrors, are you and your kit consigned to the.........utility area of the kitchen (that is, if you have one)?

N/A

5. Do you have to put kit away in cupboards when not in use?

Yes - but it's nearly always in use.

6. Does your wife/partner fully appreciate your obsession and grant unconditional space and unrestricted access?

Oh yes! I tend to migrate around my obsessions so she's used to it.

7. Has it every caused arguments - i.e. your wife/partner refusing to see sense?

No. I don't argue.... I sulk (and remind her she's lucky to have me - and then remind her she's got a horse - then sulk some more and do what I want without asking.)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A horse is an extreme bargaining chip!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> A horse is an extreme bargaining chip!


Sure is, when myself and Mandy were together I used her riding lessons as my bartering chip when it came to coffee stuff.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> A horse is an extreme bargaining chip!


It's done me very well over the years.... It's seen me through my Lambretta, mountain bike and coffee obsession. I'm sure she's still ahead though with the cost of the horse.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

The strategy . . .

. . . we just moved to a bigger place with so much cupboard and counter space that we can't fill it. We're doing our best, but The Izzo has its own corner of the kitchen.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Unfortunately we are quite restricted with the working surfaces in our kitchen. And that's why I consider myself lucky as I managed to get enough space on the counter top, just next to the kettle... all cups and the rest of the equipment securely hidden in the cupboard.


----------

